# Grasshopper Series - 4 photos



## mooimeisie (Aug 19, 2009)

#1 Little Green with Dew Drops






#2 The Big One





#3 Friends





#4 Very Good Friends


----------



## lvcrtrs (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow, #1 is very interesting to look at.  Somewhat like he was frozen.
What is the plant in 3 and 4?


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 20, 2009)

From what I remember from past years in this field, the flowers should be Cow Parsnips.  Maybe these are the blooms before the flowers open, as everything is a little late this year.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow, you didn't mark these as Not Safe For Work???? NSFW!!!! NSFW!!!!
There are two,consenting adults getting it on in the last photo! What might our co-workers or bosses say!?


Insect porn has been linked to all sorts of dangerous behavioral disorders, like the unstoppable desire to crush insects with one's shoe sole, or to brutally smash insects with a rolled-up newspaper or even a magazine...


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm sorry, seriously should I have marked it NSFW?  This is probably the closest I've ever come to porn.


----------



## ocular (Aug 21, 2009)

#4 Is seriously your best pic, damngj:thumbup: I might remove the larvae on leaf.


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you for your comment.  I didn't even see the black blob (I assume that's what you're talking about).  I really wasn't sure if that photo was appropriate for this forum, but it is nature, right?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 22, 2009)

No, those are totally safe for work....I was kidding you about the NSFW label....although many people do find those types of shots,somehow, oddly disturbing. IN this internet age,many have started calling such photos s #4 "insect porn"....which I find inaccurate. To me, it's just two bugs, getting on with the process of creating MORE bugs!


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks


----------

